# Man-portable solar power station.



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So I have had a while to test my Man-portable solar powered electric station. The device works well enough, but I have found the solar cell to be wanting. I have had 3 of these Natures Power brand solar cells and they none of them has performed as advertised.

So 8ah12v battery, 200w inverter, solar battery tender, and a cigarette lighter port on the back. I can power just about anything with this little rig; tablets, laptops, MP3 players, phones, vaporizers, lights...

Overcast skies made me want a wind generator or mebbe a hand crank charger.

But I'd love to test a couple of these:
YINYOO Batteries


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> View attachment 14656
> View attachment 14657
> 
> 
> ...


That is a slick looking set up. Do you think it would power a small 2 way radio? like maybe a hand held?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

It would power it, so long as it pulls less than 200 watts. The weak point is the solar cell. Charging times are slow. However, there are lotsa solar cells on the market so I'll pick u a new one to test soon.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Good job! Now you just have to find a man to portable it.


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

I bought my daughter a backpack that has a solar panel built into it. It has a USB port pigtail that she plugs her iPhone into , and her iPad.
She's told me if her phone is in the red , she will plug it in and it will get a slow charge in direct sunlight, and will fully charge it while she's at school ( she goes to a school where they are outside most of the day ) for 6 hours. I don't have specs on the solar panel , but it's a pretty handy backpack we've taken it to Disneyland to and it was great to top your phone off with power, Disneyland is kind of stingy with available electrical outlets so an alternative is nice. Also a buddy at work hiked the Pacific Crest Trail a few years ago , he had a fold out solar panel that he used to charge his phone with. He would open it up and zip tie it to the top of his pack and it would charge as he walked.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

They do cost a few dollars (but not bad), but the Renogy suitcases and Goal Zero Yetis are great systems and very light weight.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------

